# HVAC Filters for fine dust protection on HF Dust Collector



## cburdick1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello fellow wood shaving creators,

My wife and I are getting ready to move back into our house after an extensive renovation. Since we only finished half of our basement, I have the unfinished half to turn into a wood shop. Since it will be a dedicated space, I plan on taking my time to build a decent dust collection system. Right now I have a line on a used Harbor Freight 2hp DC which I will modify slightly to take advantage of a collection can with a Thein baffle. I want to make sure that I have a filter system that handles 1 micron dust particles. So I have come up with 2 options:

Find a canister ffilter that fits the Harbor Freight DC (please offer suggestions). 

Or

Rather than using a canister filter (which can cost a lot) I was wondering if anyone had tried building a filter box using HVAC filters with MERV 13 Ratings. I have found 12 packs of these filters for $120.00 or so, which makes it seem like a decent deal. Opinions?

Thanks.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's the link to the canister filters.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

The HVAC filters are not a good idea. One you will have to replace them the canister filter you don't.


----------



## cburdick1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks, Problem solved.


----------

